# Requirements For Local Driver License



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

i just read that one of the requirements to get a driver license is to have a visa stamp in passport good for 5 months. how do I do that on a tourist visa? they only stamp for 59 days each time. anybody heard different?

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Have never heard of having visa stamp good for 5 months. The rule is a visa that is good for one year. This being the Philippines not all offices comply withe rule. You might get lucky and get a license on a Tourist Visa and you might not. There is a long stay visa for 6 months that can be applied for after being here 60 days. 

Non-Professional Driver's License

Long-Stay Visitor Visa Extension (LSVVE)

Chuck


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hi chuck

they must have changed the visa stay since i was there the last time. before i had to go and get another 59 day visa stamp each time. also i had to leave and return after 1 year. now i hear it is 3 years.

thanks

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hi chuck
> 
> they must have changed the visa stay since i was there the last time. before i had to go and get another 59 day visa stamp each time. also i had to leave and return after 1 year. now i hear it is 3 years.
> 
> ...


I left in 2012 after 24 months in the Philippines and could have stayed for 36 moths if I wanted to petition the BI Commissioner. Think the 6 month visa has been around since 2015.

Chuck


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey chuck

i left there in 2013 when they did a 59 day stamp. glad to hear they have extended it. not so much a hassle now.

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

But still a hassle if you want a Filipino driving license as the laws are clear, as others mentioned you may get lucky on a 59 day or 6 month tourist visa. Take your lady and keep your fingers crossed. No different to opening a bank account there, all seems to vary according to the manager as each appear to be local institutions governed by those in power and not necessarily adhering to lawful doctrines but their own ideas passed onto staff members.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes gents it will change depending on who you see when applying and what mood they are in IMO.
I had a long term lease, 12 months is what they consider where I got my license. I must say they were very obliging and the guy dealing with my application told me that it was a matter of whether you clearly intended to stay in the Philippines.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> Yes gents it will change depending on who you see when applying and what mood they are in IMO.
> I had a long term lease, 12 months is what they consider where I got my license. I must say they were very obliging and the guy dealing with my application told me that it was a matter of whether you clearly intended to stay in the Philippines.


Yep, totally, depends on the time of day, how persuasive one wants to be and definitely at times needs a little exertion. If you avail the luxury of the manager then be on your best diplomatic behaviour but state your case clearly and as said have your better half present to clear up any conjectures.
A question Ron, How does one clearly demonstrate a long or permeant stay in PH? yes a 12 month lease goes a fair way, ACR1 card, married carries further weight, other suggestions to those not with a 13a, 13g, SRRV etc. Your input I am sure will help the OP and others on tourist short stay visas. Yours and other members views on the validity of a 25 plus 25 year lease as proof of longevity in PH.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

*drivers license*

That is exactly what go me over the line, a long term lease, but 12 months I believe would still have worked. Initially they wanted an ACI card but you do not need one on a BB visa, so there is confusion there. My wife was with me and they were satisfied that I was going to live here for a lengthy period.
After talking to the young fellow out the front and putting my situation and show him documentation, he took me into the 'inner sanctum' where I was approved. It was the same when I opened a bank account.
But as to how the OP goes when he goes to the LTO where he is residing, may well be different. There is little or no uniformity here in PH.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

As the Philippines is all about the money finding someone that will give you a license is probably not too difficult. What happens though if you are pulled over and have to show you passport which shows you have your license illigally......more money I guess.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> As the Philippines is all about the money finding someone that will give you a license is probably not too difficult. What happens though if you are pulled over and have to show you passport which shows you have your license illigally......more money I guess.


Hearty felt warmth to you Gary. Certainly depends on the country. As said in another post somewhere on the ether Bengie had a motorbike license in PH. and is still alive. Suggested while we are living there that he obtain a car license before we move back to OZ as it will make it easier once there. Sure, I can do that says Ben, Cool I say, do you want some driving lessons? What for he says! So you get your car license I say. Easy says he. I have a bike license.
That afternoon when he got home,,,,,, How did you go with your car license? easy I just slipped 500 pesos across the desk and I have a car as well as a bike license.
Not good in OZ as it took 3 driving tests and 10 or 12 lessons before availing the same in a somewhat more rigid country....... Thank God as we all know how they drive in our chosen destination. BTW after 3 or 4 years never a scrape on our cars and find he is the one to correct me when I don't use the indicator, back off mister.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

